# Moving back to UK



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Well i haven't been on here for so long probably too long!

I have decided to move back to the UK next year after 2 years in sunny Brisbane Feel happy now i have made the move but it was a long time coming.

Just feel Oz is not for me, there has always been something missing for me here. Its a wonderful country and for the most part have enjoyed my stay here. I have had a few family issues since being here, which i feel has made my decision to go back easier.

Know these have been asked before!!! and i will do a search but need info on shipping, shipping a car, pets etc.

Ellisa


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Ellisa.. 

Wish you luck with whatever you decide. Can not help you with the info but i do feel bad whenever i think of you leaving. 

Cheers
Anj


----------



## MissinOz (Dec 6, 2011)

ellisa said:


> Well i haven't been on here for so long probably too long!
> 
> I have decided to move back to the UK next year after 2 years in sunny Brisbane Feel happy now i have made the move but it was a long time coming.
> 
> ...


Hi Ellisa

We moved back to York in June.

After my job fell through, just after arriving here, both my wife and I are finding it near impossible to get work, So far the best job offer I have had was £14000pa
Not bad some may say but that is less the ONE THIRD of my Aussie wage and £1000 pa
less then I was earning 20 years ago in the UK!

Now with the threat of a second recession predicted by the government for next first quarter we are calling it a day 
and heading back to Oz, to be honest we are both totally disillusioned with UK life.

So unless you are REALLY sure - DON'T DO IT! As I found out only too well
'Nostalgia ain't what it use to be'

Anyway I digress, when we moved over we used CHESS MOVING in Sydney, they were brilliant right down to even slightly dropping the price when I came to pay because the exchange rate had dropped. When I dropped my car off they even gave me a lift home across the other side of Sydney.
The car and goods went as a 'consolidated' consignment and all I had to do was pick it up from the warehouse - Easy Peasy!

HOWEVER!!! and be warned, the real issues started here (surprise!, surprise!)
Gettting the car through the IVA was not to bad because I paid to have it done, make sure your car has a foglight and you will need a MPH speedo, the whole import cost me about £450 plus all the test and on road costs - about £1100 all up
Then came the INSURANCE!
I took a 'bog standard' Subaru Forester the absolute cheapest insurance I could get was
£1750 pa - Over 50 with over 15 without a claim and 75% NCD with letters from the NRMA and ALIANZ. (My Oz insurance was only $650 pa)
York is a low risk area, If I was under LEEDS area I wouldn't even be able to get insurance.
The way I figure it 6 moths insurance or a plane ticket back to Oz? not a difficult decision!

I'd really think hard about coming back, maybe a move to another state, Sydney is wonderful and Perth is fantastic too
2 years is about the when most people start to get home sick, are you still looking for those little things that remind you
of home all of the time?

I spent quite a bit of time in Brisvegas and Qld and to be honest would be happy never to have to see it ever again.
My fave place is Merimbula on the NSW South Coast but when we come back may even go to live in Canberra or Perth
Anyway England has changed, so have the people and NOT for the better

I hope this helps and you don't follow our fate

Hope you make the right decision with in your own heart, and don't be influenced by others!


Regards

David


----------



## Playdoll29 (May 23, 2013)

ellisa said:


> Well i haven't been on here for so long probably too long!
> 
> I have decided to move back to the UK next year after 2 years in sunny Brisbane Feel happy now i have made the move but it was a long time coming.
> 
> ...


Hey Ellisa, I know this thread is from a good while back. Just wondered how you got on and if you moved back to the UK and how you are finding it?

I am living in Perth with two children under 5. I settled and made lots of new and wonderful friends. But I just find Perth far too quiet and rather boring in that there is very much a limit on places to take your children especially without driving hours. I find I am incredibly bored and most of all, my children are completely missing out on being with their grandma, granddad and auntie and uncle, family in general. WA is massive and isolated. I am also planning on moving back to the UK.
I have already applied and am waiting for my children's UK registration confirmations to then apply for their British passports. 

I hear a lot of negativity about the UK and yes, I am aware that it will prob be some time before I settle back again but this time I have a family and I just feel there is so, so, so, so, so much more to do, for the children, I feel very strongly about education and with Europe at our doorstep I can't help but feel my children are missing out on the amount of countries, cities and things they can visit and learn from and absorb. We also have half of our family in Spain. I don't want them to be isolated from them too. When we are older they won€'t have the same relationship with the family as we had and have. That saddens me.

Perth and Australia in general is definitely not for me long term. I feel I have completely lost myself. I feel completely useless here and just not me. I am just going along with the flow and I don't want to. I would like my kids to have memories, of family dinners, days out, Christmases and birthdays. Special memories and not just memories of a big house, a boat and driving down wide open roads. To me that isn't what growing up is about if you don't have family, a support network and positive influences around. S

So did you move back? How are you feeling about the move if you did go back?

Thanks

Lesley


----------

